# Pasadena to coast via Santa Monica Mts?



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

Does anyone know a good way to get from the South Pasadena / Rose Bowl area all the way out to the coast via the Santa Monica Mts. I know Mulholland seems to abruptly end in the Valley. So, I suppose if I could get to Mulholland I could take that all the way out to Malibu Canyon or even further, loop back on PCH, climb Topanga.. then work my way back to South Pasadena.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Mulholland doesn't "end" in the Valley--the _paved_ part stops above Encino Reservoir (at Encino Hills Dr., IIRC). The pavement resumes about at Canoga Ave. in Woodland Hills. Now, if you have a cyclocross bike, there's no reason not to simply ride across "dirt Mulholland" to simplify things, but on a road bike, I'm thinking your best bet* would be to head north on Sepulveda from Mulholland (requires a short detour along Skirball Ctr. Dr) to Ventura Bl. I _hate_ Ventura Bl--I don't like driving on it, and won't ride there--but unless you want to navigate the rabbit's warren of streets south of the boulevard, or go farther north to one of the more accommodating streets, that's what you're stuck with. If you were to do this early on a Sunday morning, it might not be bad.

Once you've regained the paved Mulholland, just head west across Topanga and about a mile along, turn left onto Mulholland Hwy at the shopping center. Follow that to whichever canyon you want to take down to PCH.

*If your brakes are _really_ good, you could ride to Encino Hills Dr on Mulholland and drop down the hill into Encino, and probably shave a good chunk of time off the ride.


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

awesome, thanks! Now I just need to figure out a route that cuts through the Hollywood Hills area.. Pasadena to Griffith Park then to the areas you've mentioned above.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

I know I'll get flamed by some SoCal people, but I wouldn't rule out the Orange Line bike path as a part of the route. It'll get you all the way from Canoga Ave. to the NoHo Red Line station; a two block stretch to Vineland Ave and another bike path starts, paralleling Chandler, running into Burbank. It stops at Mariposa, which is a couple of blocks from Victory Bl. (the north-south stretch that runs down to Griffith Park, not the east-west part running across the Valley). Yeah, it can be maddening with all the traffic lights and stop signs, but it'll keep you out of traffic, and it does actually cut a mile or two off the on-street distance.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

If anyone's interested, we'll be doing another Van Nuys to Santa Barbara ride again at the end of April. We'll be taking the canyon roads all the way....thru Simi, Moorepark, Camarillo, Ojai, Lake Casitas Pass...... When we reach SB we hop on the Amtrak and ride back to Van Nuys. This is a very nice ride with moderate climbing. We did this a couple of months back with about 10 riders. We enjoyed it so much that we're planning a couple more of these rides.


----------



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

roadfix said:


> If anyone's interested, we'll be doing another Van Nuys to Santa Barbara ride again at the end of April. We'll be taking the canyon roads all the way....thru Simi, Moorepark, Camarillo, Ojai, Lake Casitas Pass...... When we reach SB we hop on the Amtrak and ride back to Van Nuys. This is a very nice ride with moderate climbing. We did this a couple of months back with about 10 riders. We enjoyed it so much that we're planning a couple more of these rides.


When do you expect to do this ride, e.g. what month? Also what is the approximate ride distance?


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

MTBMaven said:


> When do you expect to do this ride, e.g. what month? Also what is the approximate ride distance?


Info on our next ride to Santa Barbara can be found here.


----------



## magicant (Apr 22, 2006)

'course we enjoyed it partly because of the company.

No haters allowed!!!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

The Walrus said:


> I'm thinking your best bet* would be to head north on Sepulveda from Mulholland (requires a short detour along Skirball Ctr. Dr) to Ventura Bl. I _hate_ Ventura Bl--I don't like driving on it, and won't ride there--but unless you want to navigate the rabbit's warren of streets south of the boulevard, or go farther north to one of the more accommodating streets, that's what you're stuck with. If you were to do this early on a Sunday morning, it might not be bad.


Sepulveda north to Burbank Boulevard, then head west on Burbank till it hooks up to Ventura in Tarzana is a good alternate.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

mikeyp123 said:


> awesome, thanks! Now I just need to figure out a route that cuts through the Hollywood Hills area.. Pasadena to Griffith Park then to the areas you've mentioned above.


The easy way would be to go round the back of the Rose Bowl. Do Highland to Chevy Chase or something and ride through the La Canada/Flintridge area. Go down Verdugo into Glendale. Right on Glenoaks and make your way over to Sonora. Left on Sonora. This becomes Riverside. You can make your way across the valley or to the H-wood hills via Riverside.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

roadfix said:


> We'll be taking the canyon roads all the way....thru Simi, Moorepark, Camarillo, Ojai, Lake Casitas Pass......


Oy my legs hurt just reading this...:blush2:


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

il sogno said:


> The easy way would be to go round the back of the Rose Bowl. Do Highland to Chevy Chase or something and ride through the La Canada/Flintridge area. Go down Verdugo into Glendale. Right on Glenoaks and make your way over to Sonora. Left on Sonora. This becomes Riverside. You can make your way across the valley or to the H-wood hills via Riverside.


sweet.. I just google earthed this route. Here's what I came up with.

- start at rose bowl
- do climb up lida vista past art center -- one of my regular training spots
- left on chevy chase
- right on glenoaks
- left on sonora
- left riverside drive
- then to zoo dr.. which puts me in griffith park

How is traffic on glenoaks?


----------



## water (Nov 18, 2006)

mikeyp123 said:


> How is traffic on glenoaks?


That portion of Glenoaks is fine, you shouldn't have any issues with cars as the lanes are wide the the traffic is relatively slow for the large street that it is.


----------



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

I have been look at route after looking at this thread. I live in Pasadena and would like to head out west to the mountains. Is there another way across the LA River on bike other than Riverside or Los Feliz Dr.? Like maybe Colorado?

I live just south of the Paseo, rather than go north and have to climb out of Pasadena and into Glendale, the follow looks like my route if Colorado will not get me into Griffith:
- Colorado Blvd. west
- L Glendale Ave
- R Los Feliz Dr.
- R Crystal Springs Dr./Zoo Dr.
- L Forest Lawn Dr.
- L Barham Dr.
- L Cahuenga Blvd.
- R Mulholland Dr.
Mulholland Dr. to infinity and beyond.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Colorado won't work, because it becomes the access to the Golden State Fwy, coming west out of Glendale. You're pretty much stuck with Los Feliz, Sonora/Riverside or Glendale Bl./L.A. River Bike Path, as far as getting into Griffith Park.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

MTBMaven said:


> Mulholland Dr. to infinity and beyond.


So are you gonna ride dirt Mulholland or are you going to cut thru the valley?


----------



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

il sogno said:


> So are you gonna ride dirt Mulholland or are you going to cut thru the valley?


The purpose of the route is to get me from Pasadena to the SMM and Mulhollond. Once there I can go where ever I want, infinity and beyond if you will. Just a bad joke.


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

As already stated, Colorado Blvd ends at the 134.


----------

